# The Seat of Miracles



## Gumby (Feb 19, 2011)

She loves the clipped and steady beat 
of hooves upon the trail, 
the gentle dip and sway of hip; 
each silky swish of tail.

The world becomes so simple 
when it's viewed between two ears,
a racing mind can slow, 
surrender-
smoothly shifting gears.

She breathes the hay-sweet scent of horse,
he rocks her leather cradle. 

And here-
between the earth and sky,
she stills her inner dreidel
and feels the letters written on her soul:

_nes gadol hayah poh._


----------



## Foxryder (Feb 19, 2011)

The words flowed. The imagery is a clear picture of a lady on a horse. And there is this simplicity or would I say stages in life that in relative in this one ride. The slows...the turns...and the full speed. This is another hit, Cindy.


Pls: nes gadol hayah poh? Language barrier. I'd love to know the meaning.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you Uzo, I'm glad you enjoyed it. 


*Dreidel*


In Israel, dreidels are inscribed nun, gimel, hay, pay for "*Nes gadol hayah poh*" meaning "A great miracle happened here." To play dreidel, one dreidel is needed along ...
*scheinerman.net*/judaism/chanukah/dreidel.html - Cached


----------



## Penelope (Feb 20, 2011)

This is a great read.  Some interesting word choices and a reasonably good flow too.


----------



## Mike in the West (Feb 20, 2011)

A very smooth gear shift made possible by your clever use of line length

_a racing mind can slow, 
surrender-
smoothly shifting gears_

Evocative scene.

Thank you Cindy


----------



## bookbender (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm a sucker for good alliteration, gumby.  And I Loved the lines, "The world becomes so simple 
when it's viewed between two ears" - _neat_.  

I just like your style.   Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 21, 2011)

Penelope, I truly appreciate your commenting on this one, thank you. Very glad you enjoyed it.

Mike, thank _you _for the compliment. 

bookbender, those are very kind words, thank you, too.


----------



## Shirley S. Bracken (Feb 22, 2011)

Gumby, I was riding with you all the way on this.  Some good word combinations.  I loved "when it's viewed between two ears".   That was a killer phrase!
So you have horses.  We do too but I don't ride.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you Shirley, much appreciated.

Yes, I currently have one horse. Unfortunately he is getting old and our rides are limited.


----------



## caelum (Feb 23, 2011)

Loved it, Cindy.  Very happy go lucky and fun to read.  There were no breaks in meter that I could see.  Horses are such beautiful animals.


----------



## alanmt (Feb 23, 2011)

I like this a lot.

Is it about Pokey?


----------



## Gumby (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks cae, yes, I love horses, I know I'm going to have to retire mine very soon.  So glad you enjoyed.

Lol! alan, this is about my Pokey...who surprisingly enough, is named Monte. Thanks for commenting and glad you liked it.


----------



## apple (Feb 24, 2011)

The first time I read this, I felt a mystical sense about it.  Like being drawn toward or into a white light ( a comfort) The mind's pinpoint "viewed between two ears"  The saddle as a cradle. like a birth or rebirth.  And then, i read it with the sense (when i took my head out of the realms) as a super beautiful poem about the joy of riding your horse.  Lisa, I felt wonderful when I read your poem.  Thank you.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you apple, that's wonderful that you felt both of those emotions, as that's _exactly_ what I felt writing this. It can actually become a somewhat mystical experience when you and the horse seem to be of one mind.


----------



## Winterstorm (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice picture of the horse, Gumby. 

This poem I feel is a success. I love the beginning and you didn't let me down in the end. 

Especially enjoyed the first S, hmm...


			
				Gumby said:
			
		

> She loves the clipped and steady beat
> of hooves upon the trail,
> the gentle dip and sway of hip;
> each silky swish of tail.


I got a nice earful there...

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you Winterstorm, glad it worked for you. I was hoping that the ending would work for the reader.


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 5, 2011)

OH Gumby--God must be smiling on me....I am an avid horse back rider and I love my Tennessee Walking Horse. So I stumble across this delicious equine poem and I am in heaven.This was cleverly and clearly written by One who knows that wonder that is Horse...This is absolute perfection, and will go in my personal and private collection of poetry---just for my pleasure....Thank you---good horse poems are so rare,I am in the throes of writing a cowboy poem.   Peace...Jul


----------



## Gumby (Jul 7, 2011)

Ahhh, thanks Jul!  There is not much that can compare with the magic that happens when a horse and rider are simpatico. And I happen to love cowboy poetry. When will you be posting, hmmmmm?


----------



## WordsOfLoveSong (Jul 20, 2011)

I pictured her on a bike before I got to the hooves. this is very elegant indeed!


----------



## Gumby (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you, WordsOfLoveSong!


----------



## Martin (Jul 22, 2011)

This one must have slipped me somehow until now. I really like it for it's simplicity in almost only relying on imagery and the horseback experience. As you may notice I'm a fan of riding myself, so this one definitely spoke to me.

I can see it's a while ago you posted, and you received lots of praise, but I actually do have a few suggestions, rhythm-wise:



_She loves the clipped and steady beat 
of hooves upon the trail, 
the gentle dip and sway of hip; 
each silky swish of tail. *Brilliant flow and rhythm - a perfect opener*

The world becomes so simple 
when *it's* viewed between two ears, *I'd omit "it's" here*
a racing mind can slow, 
surrender-
smoothly shifting gears.

She breathes the hay-sweet scent of horse,
he rocks her leather cradle; *This little verse with semicolon could be connected with the next*
*And* here between the earth and sky, *I'd omit "And" and bump "here" down to next line*
she stills her inner dreidel
and feels the letters on her soul: *and omit "written"*

nes gadol hayah poh._




Just some minor suggestions, though especially the second last line felt quite clumsy compared to the rest. One question then, how come it's in structured poetry? I'd say this is free verse. Thanks for an excellent read.


----------



## Prof (Jul 22, 2011)

As someone already mentioned the alliteration I will just add that  is fun to read alliteration and good alliteration is fun to read aloud.  Yours reads well aloud.

I also  loved the "inner dreidel" idea.   Thanks for an enjoyable read.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jul 23, 2011)

How the heck did I miss this? Absolutely superb, Cin. Your use of the dreidel is supremely clever. I know he's getting on in years, but may I borrow your horse? Riding was on my list of things I regretted neglecting to do when I was checking out. The first thing, actually. The peace you describe would soothe my troubled innards in more ways than one. So sorry I missed this piece of perfection.


----------



## Julien (Jul 24, 2011)

My comment won't be very original  short and efficient, it's perfect. And yeah, "seeing the world between two hears" is a line I'll remember.


----------



## Gumby (Jul 24, 2011)

Martin, thank you friend for the comments. I like your suggestions for the first two words, but I'm having trouble ommitting the 'written'. I changed that stanza several times and may end up changing it again. As for where it's posted, I debated on that one also, but ended up with structured verse, as it does have end rhymes. But it could just as easily go in free verse, as you say. 

Prof, thank you for your kind words, much appreciated. Using inner dreidel was something I knew wouldn't resonate with everyone, glad it did with you.

Miss Lisa, always a pleasure to have your opinion. You may borrow my sweet old gentleman any time you wish.

Julienne, thank you for adding your kind words here. Original or not, they are appreciated.


----------



## Julien (Jul 24, 2011)

Haha Julienne would be a female name. I will actually use it on a character soon.


----------



## Gumby (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh geesh! I'm so sorry, I didn't double check before I hit the post button, *Julien!*


----------

